# Army Sgt Kyle White



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Never give up. The next thing you try might work.

Army Sgt Kyle White was presented with the Medal Of Honor today.

Medal Honor Ceremony | Video | C-SPAN.org

My problems are insignificant compared to what this man went through. He didn't do it for the flag, Mom, America, none of that. He did it for his Brothers.

I am posting this because the major news outlets may give this 2 minutes, maybe less. Kyle White and his comrades deserve more than that.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you rpd.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Afghanistan veteran awarded Medal of Honor for heroism during ambush | Fox News


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Hat's off to him!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

M.O.H. medal!....not deceased!....winner!...I would take pleasure meeting this young man.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Too bad someone decent couldn't have awarded it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Watch his face as the official citation is read. The Sergeant, I mean. Especially his eyes.

The memories.....................................

May God Bless you, Sgt White. You have served well.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Gives me hope for This Great Republic! Thanks.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Saalluutte!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

This is a man who Obama and his cronies call an enemy of the state?

If he is, then I am on his side!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Watch his face as the official citation is read. The Sergeant, I mean. Especially his eyes.
> 
> The memories.....................................
> 
> May God Bless you, Sgt White. You have served well.


I've read the words of many MOH honories, and many say the Medal is harder to hold than to earn. May the burden of that day and the Honor you displayed weigh lightly on your shoulders SGT Kyle.


----------

